# Sandusky Bay Reports?



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Taking my buddy and his 3 kids up to Sandusky Bay on Saturday for catfish. We will be fishing from a boat. His kids have started to get into fishing but haven’t really had much luck so I’m just hoping to get them on some fish for a couple of hours. Any recent reports from up there? Is Hanks on the Bay still open for public launching, and is it still $10 to launch? I haven’t been up there in a few years. TIA for any info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave068 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hanks was open last year. As for getting on fish just head straight out from the dock and hit any drop-offs you see. Raw shrimp is the magic and of course, nightcrawlers always work. Be sure to post pics of smiling kids.


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Launched out of Hanks at 9:30, and fished around the railroad bridge. Landed 12 cats and 4 sheephead by noon. Really good grade of fish today. Tons of great marks. Only 2 were under 6 lbs. My scale stopped working but my buddy’s son landed a 13 pounder while the scale was still working and at the end of the day caught one that was bigger. I’m guessing it was somewhere between 15 and 20 lbs. Love hearing kids say “Daddy help! I can’t reel it in!”

*and before anyone asks, my buddy’s son is wearing a mask in the picture because he wanted to kiss his first fish 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

Great photos. Always fun to see kids enjoying fishing.


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

Now is the time . Spent five days on Erie. Cats, sheepshead, smallmouth, walleye, perch all in 12' or so of water. Most on slip bobbers set 2/3 depth. Get some leeches. Take the kids, and have fun.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

kanu said:


> Now is the time . Spent five days on Erie. Cats, sheepshead, smallmouth, walleye, perch all in 12' or so of water. Most on slip bobbers set 2/3 depth. Get some leeches. Take the kids, and have fun.


Was that on the bay? You have me curious.


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

No, I should have posted on Lake Erie. I was on the south side of Kelleys Island. I have a small 15' boat and a a 9'9 hp outboard. and drift and drag. Had 4 days with practically no drift. Usually had three people in the boat. Thursday by myself and had enough drift to use the drift sock.. Had numerous doubles on mostly catfish. All 4-5,lbs or more. Most were on the slip bobbers set 1/2 to 2/3 depth. Had many good drifts along the drop from 9' to 14'. Leeches-don't leave home without 'em.


----------

